# World record catfish!!



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

Attached are a couple of pics of some monster cats. The biggest one is the 686 pound catfish netted in Thialand. Last week it was on NBC news. The second is a Pic I found on a Texas bait and tackle web site. It is 120 lbs. i know there are alot of Catfishers on this site and thought you would like to see these pics.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

The second one is a wells catfish, probably from Spain and might be over 200#, in fact there was an email with it going around which said it was 229#  
The real one in TX was huge, but much smaller.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

This is the current world record bluecat.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

could you imagine getting a fillet off a fish like that! you wouild have to use a chain saw!!! Ithinkit would be easier to throw it back!!


----------



## SenkoMaster (Jul 5, 2005)

I feel sorry for the poor guy who is noodling and finds one of those.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

SenkoMaster said:


> I feel sorry for the poor guy who is noodling and finds one of those.


I don't.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

The pic of that Wels catfish in the second picture has made more rounds on the internet than the Paris Hilton video. That pic has more stories to go along with it too 

Steve


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

fish4life said:


> Attached are a couple of pics of some monster cats. The biggest one is the 686 pound catfish netted in Thialand. Last week it was on NBC news. The second is a Pic I found on a Texas bait and tackle web site. It is 120 lbs. i know there are alot of Catfishers on this site and thought you would like to see these pics.


i saw it on the news and they said it died so they ate it


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It's already posted in here with links,pictures, etc about the 646# fish. Either in the Lounge or Catfish Forum.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here it is... http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31160


----------

